# Leave Job Voluntarily - job seekers?



## guerngirl (1 Dec 2013)

If you leave a job voluntarily/quit are you entitled to jobseekers allowance to find another job or because you were not made redundant you are not entitled to jobseekers?  Is it means tested also?


----------



## emeralds (1 Dec 2013)

There may be a disqualifying period for Job Seekers Benefit if you leave your job voluntarily. JSB is not means tested but is based on your PRSI contributions. It may also be taxed.
This has a lot of info.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html


----------



## guerngirl (1 Dec 2013)

Thank you, this is very helpful


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Apr 2014)

I read over the Citizens Information page and it suggests that you may lose JB for up to 9 weeks if you leave a job voluntarily.  Just checking - does anyone know if a person (aged 56 with 41 years' service in the same employment ) takes early retirement and draws her private pension, can she still qualify for JB subject to the 9 weeks disqualification?  

Thanks.


----------



## wbbs (7 Apr 2014)

Yes, if seeking and available for work, that is the important bit.  When the JB runs out though that's it, the means testing with the pension might rule out any further payment, depends on the amount or pension obviously.


----------

